# Expensive Setbacks



## Wiredp (Nov 30, 2008)

A bad day with a Bobcat. Hard to be profitable when you have expensive setbacks like this. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jctZDmKIf24&feature=related


----------



## JohnH (Nov 30, 2008)

I dont see any chains or binders in that video. Guess that explains why it fell of the trailer Maybe. " I was just going around the conner":monkey:


----------



## 371groundie (Nov 30, 2008)

was the big hook really neccesary? i would think a regular wrecker could have winched it over. and at alot less than $500 just to turn the key!


----------



## Husky137 (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like a nice new Bobcat, nice new trailer, nice new truck. Another case of more money than brains. Chains and binders might have been useful.


----------



## 371groundie (Nov 30, 2008)

must have run outa money for such tiedowns


----------



## 1982Husqvarna (Nov 30, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> Looks like a nice new Bobcat, nice new trailer, nice new truck. Another case of more money than brains. Chains and binders might have been useful.



I couldn't agree more. i once saw a bull dozer slide off a trailer. the truck driver took the corner of an intersection to fast trying to beat the light and the dozer slid off the trailer. although it did have one chain on it


----------



## ipkyss (Dec 4, 2008)

might have been the first time they moved it with the steal tracks. Some people get away with one or 2 chains. Not with steal tracks though.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 4, 2008)

In Mass you have All 4 corners + any attachment chained each with its own chain and binder.


----------



## Wiredp (Dec 4, 2008)

Is that policy for anything being transported or just things of a certain weight? Would you happen to have a link to info about the regs for stuff like that? Seeing as I am in Mass, I would like to learn as much as I can about the rules.


----------



## John464 (Dec 5, 2008)

a come along and a chain would of been a lot cheaper and faster to get it upright


----------



## JohnH (Dec 5, 2008)

Wiredp said:


> Is that policy for anything being transported or just things of a certain weight? Would you happen to have a link to info about the regs for stuff like that? Seeing as I am in Mass, I would like to learn as much as I can about the rules.


 
That goes fore everything. Even If you'r halling an excavator on a lowbed 
and the boom is tucked down in the well you also have to put a chain across the boom. I found that out the hard way, at the 95-128-93 split. 
You could check with the DOT on there web site.


----------



## woodchopper (Dec 30, 2008)

JohnH said:


> I found that out the hard way, at the 95-128-93 split.
> .


Did that happen this past summer? I seem to remember two separate lowbed accidents this past year. One of them made the local TV news. I haul equipment on those roads as well for a company out of Whitman,MA.


----------

